# Jacobs Accuvolt FR1500



## pgrossjr4 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm selling my Jacobs Accuvolt that I had in my Impala SS for years. I sold the car 2 years ago and pulled the Accuvolt out of the system b/c it was just that much of an impact in my old system.

I was thinking I would build a system for my '05 CTS-V, but due to the head unit integration into the rest of the car, etc., I've decided I'm not going to be building anything in it any time soon.

I haven't made many posts on here, and didn't realize we had a section on ebay stuff, but since we do, here it is:

Jacobs Accuvolt FR1500W 510064 Active Step Up Voltage Regulator Car Audio | eBay

A buddy of mine pointed out that I didn't "test" the accuvolt under load (as in the youtube video) but I don't think anyone else selling these has even shown that it doesn't fault when you hook it up to power. Its tough to see but the regulator and the unit definitely work and I'll stand behind it.

All the specs and working instructions and reviews are linked in the auction description. Should give anyone a good idea of what it does.

If I were building a system, I would definitely include something like this, it made that much of a difference in mine, and I didn't have that great of stuff: Kenwood PS-909 head unit (later eclipse CD5000), Kenwood Excelon amps, Infinity Perfect 12.1 subs, MB Quart front and rear speakers... hey, it was the late 90s and I was on a budget! 
Regardless, it was amazing what adding input power voltage and turning down gains did for the sound quality out of that setup.

-PJ


----------

